# Painting over stain?



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

I have an interior den that has T-111 with semi transparent light blue stain. HO wants it to go white. Any tips? I'm assuming I can prime over it. They mentioned a "white wash" look. 

Thanks-Rich


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

You probably wont be able to get the "white wash" look they might be thinking....

It allready has a blue stain... if they want or dont mind the "blue stain" to show through for the "white wash" look then you will be fine.... however...

The "white washing" will only work if there is no "clear poly" finish over the blue stain... if there isnt... and they want the "white washing" I would thin out "Flat White" paint about 25-30% with water...and brush on... the t-111 will absorb the paint like a stain... providng there is no poly finish...

If there is a poly finish... the only option would be to prime and paint.....

I just re-read your post and noticed its a semi trans stain (exterior)? if so... you can also use a "white" semi trans stain over the blue... and get the same look as a "color wash" thin the "white" semi trans out with thinner... about 15-20 %.... Benjamin Moore has "white" semi trans.....


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

yeah...no poly

they mentioned a "white wash" look more because they figured it would look like that, not necessarily that they needed it to look like that--you follow?


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I get it... I added to my first post.....


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

yeah, thanks JMGP...I usually dont come across...

a)dealing with T-111...and 
b)having a HO asking to paint over stain....


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

one more thing.... if you do go with the "color wash" effect... use a brush with random strokes... using a roller might mess up the effect....


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I would also add that you do a sample board so that you and the home owners are on the same page about the look of the finish. I am not a faux painter but I would think that you could get a variety of looks (dry brushing product on, brushing product off etc.). Just my two cents.

Gary


----------



## Robert S (Feb 19, 2007)

i ran into that before and used a white pigmented shallac.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like they are talking pickling and your talking stain.


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> Sounds like they are talking pickling and your talking stain.



I was assuming that the homeowners were thinking of the "Pickling" effect but using the term "white wash"... maybe Im wrong.....

I cant think of anything else that could be considered a "wash" effect without thinking of "pickling".... but im not a Faux expert........

what do you think Brush??


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Haven't met a HO yet that knew what they were talking about... prolly saw the effect on a friends wall and thought it would look cool on thiers but have no clue what to call it. I'd make up the aformentioned wash and and stain and a pickled board and show it to em. I'd bet ya a beer they are thinking pickled effect.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

http://www.alsnetbiz.com/homeimprovement/pickling.html

Your answers got me curious if my project would be able to or even look good being pickled. I dont think it will. Rough T-111 doesn't seem to be a great candidate for this method...what do you all think after reading through this description?

Thanks-Rich


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I would show em the sample boards and flat out refuse to pickle t1-11, explain to em that no.. ain't gonna happen. But I am pretty sure that is what they are looking for... Good luck with it!


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

the verdict is in-they want to see the wood grain...

so I guess I need to pick 
-stripping the wood+thinned paint or
-brushing over the stained wood with latex, or 
-brushing over the stained wood with oil--

*any final tips from you guys* about exactly how you would approach this would be great...I really just want to figure out *how I should bid* this job so I can shoot them my proposal...I am leaning slightly toward the thinned out brush approach, though the brushing would be time consuming....the room is ceiling and walls with the T-111 and about 800/sq. total

Thanks-Rich


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

I would test an area first, but I wouldnt be afraid to roll on, and wait a minute, then wipe it down with a rag. Thin the alkyd down. OR, I might even water down some waterbase primer or flat latex!! I would roll it light though. Depending on the look, I might then use a stiff brush to "even" things out. Thinking a minute, I wouldnt use oil/alkyd. Go straight for the latex.! Test it! or sample board.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Since the stain is light blue semi, I think it would look pretty cool pickled or whitewashed.

Just polesand with heavy paper to expose some bare wood leaving the blue in the deeper grain and corners. Pickle it and touch up a little bit to get a consistent look.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

*Some foresight*

Once there was a project where a person had the inside of their porch t-111 stained and after a few days they found it hard to breath and their eyes burned. They called me in and I could not for the life of me figure out what the problem was because the former contractor did a good job, but the homeowners called me because the guy had bad call back skills. It finally dawned on me to ask them what was used to stain it. They showed me the can of "EXTERIOR OIL BASED STAIN" That was the problem. The Exterior oil gave off bad fumes that was noticible because of the room being glassed in. I primed it and repainted it with a interior stain and that did the trick. Just keep that in mind when you do the job.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> the verdict is in-they want to see the wood grain...


Ha! Told ya.... But really, Joewhos comment is prolly close to what you want... personally, i'd refuse to pickle t1-11 but.. if you do, sand it WELL. Good luck man.


----------



## Burpaz Painting (Mar 2, 2007)

Paintguy26 said:


> I have an interior den that has T-111 with semi transparent light blue stain. HO wants it to go white. Any tips? I'm assuming I can prime over it. They mentioned a "white wash" look.
> 
> Thanks-Rich


HI, when i paint over stain, i always prime with zinsser cover stain primer, and never had a problem, its a very good primer and not too expensive


----------

